# Duplicar salidas de equipo de musica



## CarlosColombo (Mar 19, 2008)

Pues eso me gustari duplicar las salidas de un equipo de musica estereo. Conectar 4 altavoces en vez de 2.
Altavoces de 4 Ohmios 1 W.

Gracias


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 21, 2008)

Si duplicas la salida tal como la pones bajas la impedancia a la mitad con riesgo de sobrecargar la etapa de salida y cargarte, el ampificador final.
 Antonio


----------



## CarlosColombo (Mar 21, 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta, por eso busco algo para mantener la impedancia.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Yo no creo que a esas potencias rompas nada, es mas bien comun que funcione de 4 a 8 ohms.
Son muy chicos esos parlantes que equipo es?
De ultima pongalo en serie se te va a 16 ohms. Saludos


----------



## santiago (Mar 25, 2008)

es lo que yo postee en "entrada amplificador en salida parlantes" dever colocar un preset y un capacitor de determinados uf dependiendo si quieres graves o agudos por ej 50uf para los graves y sino un trimmer para regularlo 
con el "equipo de musica principal" al minimo de su volumen regulas el preset o potenciometro hasta que se escuche a casi el mismo volumen. 

ESTO ES AGREGANDO UN AMPLIFICADOR APARTE PARA TUS NUEVOS PARLANTES ej tda2003 por la potencia por que si tu "equipo de musica principal" esta diseñado para determinada potencia y le agregas mas parlantes se tiente a morir   
salu2


----------

